# Flea market knockoffs



## Guest

Just curious... 
How much effort is involved in raiding a flea market for counterfeit goods? There are some big flea markets in the area that make it no secret they sell tons of knockoff brands. Just wondering how these places are still operating? Can a buyer get in trouble for knowingly purchasing a knockoff brand?

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## 7costanza

JERRY: [with glee] What is that, a Pez dispenser?!

KRAMER: Want one? Yeah, I just bought it at the Flea Market.

GEORGE: Hey, what goes on there, exactly?

JERRY: You don't know?

GEORGE: No, I-I-I know... [retreats back to his Chinese take out] I know...

JERRY: You think they have fleas there, don't you?

GEORGE: *No*...

JERRY: Yes you do, Biff. You've never been to a Flea Market, and you think they have fleas there.

GEORGE: All right, I think they have fleas there. So what...


----------



## officerbob

This is covered in MGL C.266 S.147,

You need to be able to prove and certify that the goods are indeed not authentic. This can be done with help from a manufacturers rep.


----------



## Tuna

When I worked out of New Braintree we did sweeps at the Brimfield Fair Auction. Never found knock-off item but plenty of guns, knives, human bones and illegal wildlife products. I got to tell you , That Flea Markets is very close to the edge of the earth.


----------



## Guest

Everyone knows the Lawrence flea market sells knockoff clothing and whatnot. That's where people go to buy their fake Northface jackets and UGG-ly boots for Christmas. All fake, but it's there year after year...

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Goose

right.as.rain said:


> Everyone knows the Lawrence flea market sells knockoff clothing and whatnot. That's where people go to buy their fake Northface jackets and UGG-ly boots for Christmas. All fake, but it's there year after year...
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## niteowl1970

Tuna said:


> When I worked out of New Braintree we did sweeps at the Brimfield Fair Auction. Never found knock-off item but plenty of guns, knives, human bones and illegal wildlife products. I got to tell you , That Flea Markets is very close to the edge of the earth.


The Brimfield Fair is also the first time I saw the CMPSA. Edge of the earth and profession indeed.


----------



## Dan Stark

SHUT UP ABOUT THE FLEA MARKET LOOPHOLE!

It's where I get all my suppressors and Full Auto stuff


----------



## 7costanza

The flea market in Rowley is great after going to the Village Pancake House and stuffiing your face.


----------



## Guest

So can a buyer of counterfeit goods get in trouble? Would they have to prove the purchaser knew the item was a fake?

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## RodneyFarva

right.as.rain said:


> So can a buyer of counterfeit goods get in trouble? Would they have to prove the purchaser knew the item was a fake?
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


well if you pay only 20 bucks for a coach bag... that's kinda a big red flag


----------



## Guest

Well duh. I'm wondering because I know several people who go specifically to buy the knockoff stuff dirt cheap. I'm wondering if they can get in trouble for that.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Hush

You can walk into the Salem NH flea market and forget you're in North America.


----------



## Goose

They are probably better off buying the knock-offs...my wife has bought her last three purses from Coach that supposedly have a lifetime warranty. When the zippers break or the seams start fraying after a few years, she sends them back to the company for service and they say they can't repair them since they would have to take them apart and resew them. Instead they send it back with a coupon for $50 off a new bag. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Tuna

niteowl1970 said:


> The Brimfield Fair is also the first time I saw the CMPSA. Edge of the earth and profession indeed.


 SO WTF were they doing there?


----------



## niteowl1970

Tuna said:


> SO WTF were they doing there?


I was monitoring the area for suspicious activity. I remember that day like it was yesterday. I had recently bought a blue polo and khaki 5.11 cargoes from Galls and having been a loyal watcher of the COPS tv show for years I headed down Rt. 20 in my trusty black 2002 CVPI going over my game plan and practicing my command voice. That day of patrolling in close vicinity of my heroes in blue were glorious.


----------



## mpd61

*Consumers* have the right to buy nearly whatever the hell they want...Seriously!
Don't sweat this shit....

It's not like you bought a mattress without the federal tag right? Or a chinese knock-off nuclear reactor that failed to conform to the 300 mrem per hour per square inch on contact reg right? Seriously cuz, as a *consumer*, short of buying a full auto AK-47 or 1,000 Oxycontins off a flea market table, you aren't doing anything to worry about.


----------



## Truck

Christmas shopping for the family OP?


----------



## LGriffin

frank said:


> They are probably better off buying the knock-offs...my wife has bought her last three purses from Coach that supposedly have a lifetime warranty. When the zippers break or the seams start fraying after a few years, she sends them back to the company for service and they say they can't repair them since they would have to take them apart and resew them. Instead they send it back with a coupon for $50 off a new bag.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


They've been crappy since they farmed out manufacturing to China. Often the same factories will fuel the legitimate and black market production. Sometimes the difference between the fakes and the real ones is that the real one was made at 10:30 and the fake was made at 22:30.
This is also the reason you can order golf clubs from china that are say Taylor Made or Calloway and they're identical in every way. But not all fakes are made this way...some are just cheap copies.


----------



## Guest

Truck said:


> Christmas shopping for the family OP?


Not me. I get the heebie jeebies just thinking about shopping there. I've read some articles about counterfeit goods financing organized crime and terror groups, and how many flea markets have been raided in other areas. Just curious if it was or was not a huge concern to authorities, why some of these big ones are still in operation.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> They've been crappy since they farmed out manufacturing to China.


This has become the problem with so many things we buy.


----------



## Truck

I don't think many depts take it serious. I'm sure when the companies with big bucks make complaints there will be a raid every now and then. Really who cares, most people with any brains know that when they spend 50 bucks they ain't getting an original Coach purse.
And the ones who do buy the fake Coach purse and accessories aren't fooling anyone when they drag three kids out of the 2002 Mini van who all have ill fitting clothes, dirty faces, a halter top that shows off four tattoos on each boob, into Chuck-E-Cheese and use an EBT card to pay for lunch.


----------

